#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Плачущий бык

## Аньезка

На одной из скотобоен Гонконга был обычный рабочий день, но внезапно один бык, ожидающий своей очереди, упал на колени и стал плакать! «Люди думают, что животные не плачут, но этот бык плакал совсем как ребёнок», — сказал Билли Фонг представителям прессы. Там было человек десять, все мясники, зарабатывающие на жизнь убоем скота. И у них у всех из глаз полились слёзы. Они были так тронуты происшедшим, что выкупили быка и передали его в буддийский храм, где он спокойно доживет до конца своих дней.

Эта необычайная история о плачущем быке произошла в то время, как работники бойни тащили это большое животное по направлению к убойному цеху. Когда они приблизились к месту назначения, бык внезапно опустил передние ноги на землю, и слёзы покатились из его глаз. «Когда я увидел, как бык плачет с грустью и страхом в глазах, меня начало трясти», — сказал мясник. «Я позвал других рабочих, и они тоже очень удивились. Мы стали тащить и толкать быка, но он совершенно не желал двигаться. Он просто сидел и плакал. Волосы на моём теле встали дыбом, потому что это животное вело себя, как человек. Мы переглянулись, и всем стало ясно, что ни один из присутствовавших не сможет поднять руку на этого быка. Нам нужно было решить, что мы будем с ним делать.»

Посоветовавшись, они решили собрать деньги и направить быка доживать свой век в обществе буддийских священников, ничего не имеющих против быков. «Мы не могли его сдвинуть с места, пока не пообещали, что сохраним ему жизнь. Только после этого он встал и пошёл с нами. Хотите верьте — хотите нет, но это правда, хотя и звучит это немного странновато. Казалось, что это большое животное понимало каждое наше слово», — сказал Тат Нин.

Некоторые работники бойни не перенесли случившегося. Фонг сказал: «Трое рабочих сразу же после этого случая уволились по собственному желанию. Они сказали, что больше никогда в жизни не будут убивать животных, потому что никогда не забудут того, как из больших печальных глаз по лицу быка катились слёзы.

Источник: http://dirrtyheart.livejournal.com/168387.html

----------

Aion (01.04.2012), Al Tolstykh (01.04.2012), Dorje Dugarov (23.05.2012), Joy (01.04.2012), Lion Miller (01.04.2012), Pedma Kalzang (02.04.2012), Sadhak (02.04.2012), Styeba (09.09.2013), Yur (01.04.2012), Zom (01.04.2012), Алексей Е (01.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Антончик (18.12.2013), Бодо (16.12.2013), Вова Л. (01.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (03.04.2012), Джыш (25.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.04.2012), Дордже (02.04.2012), Дубинин (22.05.2012), Егор С. (01.04.2012), Жека (07.01.2013), Кэнка бодзу (21.07.2012), Мага (11.05.2012), Маша_ла (01.04.2012), Нико (06.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2012), Паня (16.12.2013), Скабед (01.10.2012), Слава Эркин (01.04.2012), Тант (01.04.2012), Федор Ф (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012), Эделизи (16.12.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Некоторые работники бойни не перенесли случившегося. Фонг сказал: «Трое рабочих сразу же после этого случая уволились по собственному желанию. Они сказали, что больше никогда в жизни не будут убивать животных, потому что никогда не забудут того, как из больших печальных глаз по лицу быка катились слёзы.


И после этого мне говорят, что покупающие мясо стимулируют мясников на убой.
Кто не хочет убивать животных - не будет их убивать. Что и продемонстрировали данные рабочие.

----------

Al Tolstykh (01.04.2012), Bob (05.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (23.05.2012), Pema Sonam (01.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Буль (03.10.2013), Джигме (03.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.04.2012), Паня (16.12.2013), Петр Полянцев (06.01.2013), Слава Эркин (02.04.2012), Тант (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Ягнёнок на убой хочет вернуться к маме

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.05.2012), Hang Gahm (22.05.2012), Pema Sonam (22.05.2012), Vladiimir (22.05.2012), Алевлад (22.05.2012), Бодо (16.12.2013), Вова Л. (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Слава Эркин (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Очень хорошая статья.
Прочтите, не пожалеете.
Доказательства, что животные умнее, чем мы предполагаем

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.07.2012), Vladiimir (08.07.2012), Бодо (16.12.2013), Германн (06.01.2013), Тао (08.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Bob пишет:




> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> В теме в силу отсутствия прав ответеть не могу, но также рекомендую фильм А. Невзорова- Lectio Equaria Palaestra (манежное лошадиное чтение). Посмотрите, может понравиться.
> 
> P.S. Хотя фильм неоднозначный, я с ним не согласен по ряду причин. Но смелый.

----------


## Аньезка

Корова отказывается отходить от ее погибшего теленка

----------

Pema Sonam (05.01.2013), Vladiimir (05.01.2013), Бодо (16.12.2013), Германн (06.01.2013), Кузьмич (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

http://kucha.d3.ru/comments/480738/



> В Индии дельфинов признали личностями.И запретили шоу плененных человеком дельфинов.      
> 
> 
>  Дельфинам правительством Индии был предоставлен статус "личности, но не человека". Это делает Индию первой страной в мире, признавшей уникальность интеллекта и самосознания отряда китообразных (класс водных млекопитающих).
> 
> Это решение было объявлено министром окружающей среды и лесов Индии, который также запретил шоу плененных человеком дельфинов. Министерство добавило, что дельфины "должны иметь свои специфические права".
> 
> Дельфины очень умные млекопитающие с высоко развитой социальной структурой. Недавние исследования показали, что дельфины называют друг друга по имени, и помнят уникальные свистки — название от старых "друзей", которые слышали только один раз 20 лет назад.
> 
> ...

----------

Aion (17.12.2013), AndyZ (17.12.2013), Антончик (18.12.2013), Аньезка (02.10.2013), Ашвария (03.10.2013), Бодо (16.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013), Читтадхаммо (03.10.2013), Эдельвейс (03.10.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Цитата из книги «Автостопом по галактике. Ресторан «У конца Вселенной»»



> Между тем к столику Зафода Библброкса подошло крупное мясистое четвероногое с большими влажными глазами, маленькими рожками и заискивающей улыбкой на губах.
> — Добрый вечер. — Животное поклонилось и грузно присело на задние ноги в реверансе. — Я — Главное Блюдо Дня. Позвольте предложить вам какую–нибудь часть моего тела. — Оно хрюкнуло и повиляло задом. — Может быть, лопатку? В белом вине, а?
> — Вашу лопатку? — в ужасе спросил Артур.
> — Естественно, мою, сэр, — промычало животное. — Чью же еще?
> Зафод вскочил на ноги и стал оценивающе тыкать пальцем в мясистое упругое плечо.
> — Хорош и огузок, — пробормотало животное. — Мясо там очень сочное. — Оно издало низкий мелодичный звук и занялось жвачкой.
> — Ты думаешь, это животное и впрямь хочет, чтобы его съели? — спросила Триллиан у Форда.
> — Я? — Форд сидел с остекленелым взглядом. — Я ничего не думаю.
> — Но это ужасно. В жизни не встречал ничего более отвратительного, — сказал Артур.
> ...

----------

Aion (17.12.2013), Алик (16.12.2013), Антончик (18.12.2013), Влад К (16.12.2013), Джигме (16.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2013), Эделизи (16.12.2013)

----------

